# Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse



## shafty262 (30. Juli 2016)

Moinsen 

Ich hab mir jetzt nen Quicksilver 450 SF mit Ausbau und 15 PS Motor gekauft. Das ganze steht auf nem Brenderup Basic 650. 

Was muss ich jetzt beachten um das Gespann mit B-Klasse ziehen zu dürfen?

Als Auto steht Hauptsächlich nen 3er BMW E46 BJ1999  mit 2 Liter Benziner(150ps) zur Verfügung. 

Ich steig durch diese neue Führerscheinregelung nicht durch. Bis jetzt hat Pappen das gezogen aber mehrere Bekannte sagen dafür ist kein BE nötig. Allerdings können die das alle nicht begründen. Weiss jemand was jetzt genau Sache ist? Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

bis 750 kg Anhänger  geht ohne BE


----------



## shafty262 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Also gehts nur ums Gewicht? Länge ist völlig egal? Danke schonmal


----------



## Revilo62 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Es geht um die Gesamtmasse, die gezogen wird, die Länge spielt dabei keine Rolle, Du solltest mal die Papiere vom Trailer Dir anschauen, da ist die zulässige Gesamtlast eingetragen, die Du dann auch einhalten solltest.
Ggf. den mit Boot  beladenen Trailer wiegen, damit Du weißt, was noch dazu geladen werden kann bzw. ob Du für die Überführung abrüsten musst, die 750 kg ist Obergrenze, da versteht die Ordnungsmacht keinen Spass.
Dein BMW sollte es problemlos können.
Ansonsten frag mal bei ner Fahrschule, mach die paar Übungsfahrten und die Prüfung ( nur praktisch) und gut ist, dann darfst Du bis 3500 kg ranhängen.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## macman (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Hallo
Frage sicherheitshalber bei einer Fahrschule nach. Es hat sich vieles geändert. Soweit ich weiß darfst du ein Gespann mit einem eingetragenen zugelassenem höchst gesamt Gewicht von 3,5t fahren.
Heist max. Gewicht in der Zulassung  vom PKW     plus  zulässiges eingetragenes Gewicht vom Hänger .

Es gibt noch weitere beschränkungen. deshalb frag in einer Fahrschule nach.


----------



## SaiLee (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



macman schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß darfst du ein Gespann mit einem eingetragenen zugelassenem höchst gesamt Gewicht von 3,5t fahren.
> Heist max. Gewicht in der Zulassung  vom PKW     plus  zulässiges eingetragenes Gewicht vom Hänger.



So ist es.
Also kurz in den Fahrzeugschein vom Auto kucken,  zul. Gesamtgewicht und zul. Anhängelast raussuchen. Im Fahrzeugschein vom Anhänger das zul. Gesamtgewicht rausfinden. 
Dann die zul. Gesamtgewichte addieren, wenn du unter 3,5t bist und die zul. Anhängelast größer als das zul. Gesamtgewicht des Hängers ist, dann darfst du mitm normalen B Führerschein fahren. Wenn du überhalb von 3,5t bist brauchst du den BE bzw. Wahrscheinlich reicht der B96, der geht dann bis 4,25t.


----------



## macman (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



SaiLee schrieb:


> So ist es.
> Also kurz in den Fahrzeugschein vom Auto kucken,  zul. Gesamtgewicht und zul. Anhängelast raussuchen. Im Fahrzeugschein vom Anhänger das zul. Gesamtgewicht rausfinden.
> Dann die zul. Gesamtgewichte addieren, wenn du unter 3,5t bist und die zul. Anhängelast größer als das zul. Gesamtgewicht des Hängers ist, dann darfst du mitm normalen B Führerschein fahren. Wenn du überhalb von 3,5t bist brauchst du den BE bzw. Wahrscheinlich reicht der B96, der geht dann bis 4,25t.



So habe ich das auch gelesen plus das es noch eine Gesamt längen Beschränkung gibt, wie lang?


----------



## Revilo62 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Eine Längenbeschränkung gibt es für D tatsächlich:
18m Gesamtlänge ( Zugfahrzeug + Anhänger)

Kleine Anmerkung zu den Führerscheinen: 
Die Eintragung der Schlüsselzahl 96 und die dazugehörige Schulung kostet auch Geld, dann kannst Du gleich BE machen, dann bist Du für die Zukunft gerüstet


Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## gründler (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Kommt auch drauf an wann man sein Lappen gemacht hat.


http://www.schaffenwir.de/fuehrerschein/118-alter-fuehrerschein-klasse-3


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Also wenn er den Führerschein lange genug hätte, würde er wohl kaum fragen und hätte CE79.


----------



## mephisto (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Klasse B 
Zugfahrzeug 3,5 t z.Gm. + Anhänger  750 Kg z.Gm.
oder
Kombination(z.Gm. Zugfahrzeug+zGm.Anhänger) maximal 3500kg


----------



## shafty262 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Ok ich guck mir morgen mal alles genau an. Melde mich dann hier nochmal dazu. Danke für die ganzen hilfreichen Tipps Leute.


----------



## bootszander (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Ja,ja die neuen gesetze.
Ich sah es bei meiner tochter die dieses jahr den führerschin machte. Da bin ich froh das ich 1973 den zweier gemacht ahtte.


----------



## gründler (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Also wenn er den Führerschein lange genug hätte, würde er wohl kaum fragen und hätte CE79.


 
Viele kriegen aber gar nicht mit was wo wie sich ändert oder was man wo wie fahren darf.

Und auch beim Umschreiben von Rosa auf Checkkarte soll es Leute geben die sich vom Amt nennen wir ers mal um einige Klassen betrogen lassen haben unabsichtlich oder absichtlich will ich nicht beurteilen.Es gibt da genug Berichte drüber.

#h


----------



## shafty262 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Also. Der Wagen hat ne zuläßige Gesamtmasse von 1900 KG. Das Eigengewicht sind 1475. Das heisst also das ich 425 KG abzüglich meines Eigengewichts ziehen darf oder wie? 

Wenn das so sein sollte dann ist das doch voll der Witz. Stellt euch mal vor wir sind 4 Personen mit a 115 KG.

Dann bin ich mit 4 Menschen im Auto doch rein Theoretisch ohne Betriebserlaubnis unterwegs oder wie sehe ich das?


----------



## Revilo62 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Genau so ist es, Augen auf bei der Fahrzeugwahl :g
Mancheiner überschätzt tatsächlich, was man so in ein Auto an Gewicht zuladen darf.

*Sorry, hab da was überlesen,* wenn das Fahrzeug eine Eigenmasse von 1475 kg hat, dann darfst Du die Differenz bis 1900 kg zuladen.
Welches Anhängergewicht gezogen werden darf, musst Du der Zulassung entnehmen, einmal als ungebremst und einmal als gebremst und da musst Du dann das Eigengewicht des Trailers und das Gewicht des Bootes addieren und dann weisst Bescheid.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## shafty262 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Das darf ich mit BE die zuläßige Anhängelast. Aber ohne BE gilt die zuläßige Gesamtmasse die nicht  überschritten werden darf. Oder hab ich das etwa immernoch nicht kapiert [emoji23]


----------



## Revilo62 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Klasse B 
Zugfahrzeug 3,5 t z.Gm. + Anhänger  750 Kg z.Gm.
oder
Kombination(z.Gm. Zugfahrzeug+zGm.Anhänger) maximal 3500kg

Klasse BE
Anhänger mit einer zulässigen Gesamtmasse zwischen 750 und 3.500 kg
( hier aber bitte die max. Anhängelast Deines PKW beachten)

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## shafty262 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Ok also Kann ich den Trailer mit B fahren. Danke.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (1. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Da ich auch in wenigen Monaten mein Boot bekomme habe ich mich auch informiert....

 Habe 2005 meinen Führerschein B gemacht.

 Nun ist ein Auto vorhanden Leergewicht 1250kg
 Ein Boot auf einem gebremsten Trailer insgesamt 1100kg

 Darf ich das mit meinem Führerschein B fahren?

 JA

 Man kann mit dem Führerschein soviel gebremst ziehen wie das Leergewicht des Fahrzeugs ist. Dabei darf das gesamte Gespann nicht mehr als 3,5t wiegen.
 Sprich 1750kg Leergewicht des Autos, plus Trailer und Boot 1750kg erlaubt.(hier natürlich dann Zuladung beachten! Die 1750kg sind nur theoretisch möglich)

 Auskunft eingeholt bei zwei verschiedenen Fahrschulen.

 Ich war sehr überrascht, was man alles ziehen darf, ohne zusätzlichen Führerschein!|bigeyes


----------



## Franz_16 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Das Thema Anhänger und Führerschein ist ein ziemliches Chaos. Erst kürzlich habe ich eine Wette gegen einen Fahrlehrer rund um dieses Thema gewonnen  

Es gibt eine gute Übersicht über die aktuellen Regelungen beim Anhänger-Hersteller Humbauer: 
https://www.humbaur.com/wissenswertes/fahrerlaubnis.html


----------



## Revilo62 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Da ich auch in wenigen Monaten mein Boot bekomme habe ich mich auch informiert....
> 
> Habe 2005 meinen Führerschein B gemacht.
> 
> ...



u widersprichst Dich selbst, wenn Dein Zugfahrzeug nur 1250 kg Leermasse hat, darfst Du auch nur 1250 kg hinten ran hängen, oder ? Und was steht in Deiner Zulassung zum Zugfahrzeug drin? Ggf. ist es dann erforderlich, das Zugfahrzeug papiertechnisch auflasten zu lassen

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## 50er-Jäger (1. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> u widersprichst Dich selbst, wenn Dein Zugfahrzeug nur 1250 kg Leermasse hat, darfst Du auch nur 1250 kg hinten ran hängen, oder ? Und was steht in Deiner Zulassung zum Zugfahrzeug drin? Ggf. ist es dann erforderlich, das Zugfahrzeug papiertechnisch auflasten zu lassen
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Lese bitte noch einmal und dann verstehe das Gelesene! Die 1750kg ist ein Beispiel, was quasi theoretisch möglich ist um die Grenze von 3,5t mit Führerscheinklasse B zu erreichen. Theoretisch, denn in dem Moment wo ich ins Auto einsteige ist dies schon wieder hinfällig.

 Und ja genau, Leermasse meines Fahrzeugs 1250kg, also darf ich mit B auch 1250kg ran hängen, steht genauso in meinem Post.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Die Leermasse spielt keine Rolle mehr. Diese Regelung gibt es seit dem 19. Januar 2013 nicht mehr. 

Die zulässige Gesamtmasse des Zugfahrzeugs + die zulässige Gesamtmasse des Anhängers dürfen zusammen nicht mehr als 3,5 to zulässige Gesamtmasse haben. 

Du kannst (rein was den Führerschein angeht) z.B. ein Auto mit einer zulässigen Gesamtmasse von 1500kg + einen Anhänger mit einer zulässigen Gesamtmasse von 1800kg fahren - weil das insgesamt nur 3.3 to ergibt.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (1. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die Leermasse spielt keine Rolle mehr. Diese Regelung gibt es seit dem 19. Januar 2013 nicht mehr.
> 
> Die zulässige Gesamtmasse des Zugfahrzeugs + die zulässige Gesamtmasse des Anhängers dürfen zusammen nicht mehr als 3,5 to zulässige Gesamtmasse haben.
> 
> Du kannst (rein was den Führerschein angeht) z.B. ein Auto mit einer zulässigen Gesamtmasse von 1500kg + einen Anhänger mit einer zulässigen Gesamtmasse von 1800kg fahren - weil das insgesamt nur 3.3 to ergibt.



Aber was ich an Masse nicht ins Auto "packe" kann ich doch dann zum Anhänger dazu zählen oder etwa nicht? Wenn ich das Auto fahre nur mit einer Person drin bin ich doch lange nicht beim zulässigen Gesamtgewicht, also würde ich ja die Differenz von Leergewicht zu zulässigem Gesamtgewicht verschenken?!#c


----------



## Franz_16 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



> Aber was ich an Masse nicht ins Auto "packe" kann ich doch dann zum Anhänger dazu zählen oder etwa nicht?



Man muss da unterscheiden! Es gibt hier 2 Baustellen. 
Einmal den Führerschein und einmal die Anhängelast des Autos. 

Beim Führerschein geht es nur und ausschließlich um das zulässige Gesamtgewicht. Ob du dieses ausschöpfst oder nicht ist was den Führerschein angeht vollkommen egal. 

Die Regelung ist ganz einfach: Auto + Anhänger dürfen zusammen nicht mehr als 3,5t zulässiges Gesamtgewicht haben. Ende. 

Die zweite Geschichte ist dann die Anhängelast des Autos (das hat aber nix mit dem Führerschein zu tun!) - bei der Anhängelast ist dann das tatsächliche Gewicht das hinten dranhängt maßgeblich. 

Einfaches Beispiel: Mein Auto hat eine Anhängelast von gebremst 1200kg, mein Anhänger hat ein zulässiges Gesamtgewicht von 1300kg. Rein führerscheintechnisch wäre das kein Problem, weil ich nicht über die 3,5t komme - ich darf an mein Auto aber halt nicht mehr als 1200kg anhängen, deswegen darf der Anhänger den ich hinterherziehe insgesamt nicht mehr als 1200kg wiegen, obwohl es rein vom Führerschein her kein Problem wäre


----------



## 50er-Jäger (1. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Man muss da unterscheiden! Es gibt hier 2 Baustellen.
> Einmal den Führerschein und einmal die Anhängelast des Autos.
> 
> Beim Führerschein geht es nur und ausschließlich um das zulässige Gesamtgewicht. Ob du dieses ausschöpfst oder nicht ist was den Führerschein angeht vollkommen egal.
> ...



Jo verstanden.
 Und dann gibt es doch noch die Auflastung, das ich mehr anhängen darf ans Auto als die normale Anhängelast, was muss man dafür tun um mehr ziehen zu können?(aber eben maximal 3,5t Auto und Anhänger)


----------



## Franz_16 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Ja, bei manchen Autos kann man die Anhängelast erhöhen. Da musst du mal beim Hersteller oder Händler nachfragen welche Möglichkeiten es gibt. z.T. ist das nur etwas Papierkrieg, manchmal muss am Auto geschraubt werden, und manchmal geht auch nix. 

Es gibt mittlerweile auch die Schlüsselzahl 96 für die Klasse B im Führerschein.
Man kann bei einer Fahrschule einen Kurs absolvieren (ohne Prüfung), dann bekommt man die "Führerscheinklasse B96" - damit erhöhen sich die 3,5to die man fahren darf einfach auf 4,25to


----------



## 50er-Jäger (1. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja, bei manchen Autos kann man die Anhängelast erhöhen. Da musst du mal beim Hersteller oder Händler nachfragen welche Möglichkeiten es gibt. z.T. ist das nur etwas Papierkrieg, manchmal muss am Auto geschraubt werden, und manchmal geht auch nix.
> 
> Es gibt mittlerweile auch die Schlüsselzahl 96 für die Klasse B im Führerschein.
> Man kann bei einer Fahrschule einen Kurs absolvieren (ohne Prüfung), dann bekommt man die "Führerscheinklasse B96" - damit erhöhen sich die 3,5to die man fahren darf einfach auf 4,25to



Ah ok na mal schauen....
 Denn das Auflasten würde mir noch etwas Luft verschaffen, wenn man mal vollgetankt hat das Boot und noch paar Sachen rein packt.

 Das B96 Krams kenne ich, würde wenn es nötig wird aber direkt den richtigen Schein machen, denn bei den Gewichten dann sind Fahrübungen schon nicht verkehrt.


----------



## shafty262 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Ich mach einfach mal vorsichtshalber BE. [emoji23] 

Verkehrt kann das ja nicht sein.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das Thema Anhänger und Führerschein ist ein ziemliches Chaos. Erst kürzlich habe ich eine Wette gegen einen Fahrlehrer rund um dieses Thema gewonnen
> 
> Es gibt eine gute Übersicht über die aktuellen Regelungen beim Anhänger-Hersteller Humbauer:
> https://www.humbaur.com/wissenswertes/fahrerlaubnis.html


Sehr geiler Link, danke dafür.
Und schon dazu gelernt |kopfkrat

Ich selber habe auch nur B und fahre meinen Trailer inkl. Boot (weit unter 750kg) an meinem Fahrzeug (Ford Focus).


----------



## shafty262 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Ja wirklich super Link. Das man auch erst ne bildliche Erklärung braucht. Unfassbar[emoji1]


----------



## shafty262 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Also ich habe jetzt direkt beim Tüv und bei meiner Fahrschule nachgefragt. Es geht eigentlich hauptsächlich um die zuläßige Gesamtmasse von 3500 die nicht überschritten werden darf. Ich darf das Boot also so ziehen. Der Link von Franz ist perfekt und erklärt alles. Danke für den Link und alle anderen hilfreichen Antworten.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Ich hätte da jetzt nochmal ne Frage zu:

 3,5t ist Obergrenze was zul. Gesamtgewicht des Fahrzeugs und des Trailers haben dürfen.

 Wenn ich nun bei einem geplanten Gespann beides zusammen nehme lande ich bei 3530kg.

 Ist es da schon nötig den B96 machen zu müssen, oder greift da wie bei "Überladung" die 5% Grenze?


----------



## shafty262 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Ich denke da gibt es keine 5% Regelung. Ich würd an deiner Stelle direkt beim Tüv anrufen. Mir konnten die alles sofort beantworten.


----------



## SaiLee (3. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt direkt beim Tüv und bei meiner Fahrschule nachgefragt. Es geht eigentlich hauptsächlich um die zuläßige Gesamtmasse von 3500 die nicht überschritten werden darf. Ich darf das Boot also so ziehen. Der Link von Franz ist perfekt und erklärt alles. Danke für den Link und alle anderen hilfreichen Antworten.



Die zulässige Anhängelast deines Autos solltest du auch nicht überschreiten. 

@50er: kommt im Zweifel wohl auf die Laune des Polizisten an. Denke nicht das es da noch ne Toleranz gibt.


----------



## shafty262 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



SaiLee schrieb:


> Die zulässige Anhängelast deines Autos solltest du auch nicht überschreiten.
> 
> @50er: kommt im Zweifel wohl auf die Laune des Polizisten an. Denke nicht das es da noch ne Toleranz gibt.


Das ist klar.


----------



## Revilo62 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Ich glaub, da wärst Du in einer "Grauzone", hängt sicher von den Kontrollettis ab, da Dir auch gern Vorsatz unterstellt werden  könnte, da Dir ja die Gewichte bekannt sind oder sein müssten.
Zwar ist die Überladung bis 5% straffrei, aber man weiss ja nie
Kennst Du keinen Fahrlehrer, der Dir auch die entsprechende theoretische und praktische Schulung für kleines Geld abnimmt, besteht ja keine Prüfungspflicht.
Beachte aber, dass wenn Du tatsächlich nur die 3,5t in Summe haben darfst, ist der B96 auch überflüssig

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, da wärst Du in einer "Grauzone", hängt sicher von den Kontrollettis ab, da Dir auch gern Vorsatz unterstellt werden könnte, da Dir ja die Gewichte bekannt sind oder sein müssten.
> Zwar ist die Überladung bis 5% straffrei, aber man weiss ja nie
> Kennst Du keinen Fahrlehrer, der Dir auch die entsprechende theoretische und praktische Schulung für kleines Geld abnimmt, besteht ja keine Prüfungspflicht.
> Beachte aber, dass wenn Du tatsächlich nur die 3,5t in Summe haben darfst, ist der B96 auch überflüssig
> ...



In Moment würde es so gehen.....aber beim Fahrzeugkauf der dann ansteht wäre folgende Konstellation:

 Wagen zul. Gesamtgewicht: 2230kg
 Trailer: zul. Gesamtgewicht: 1300kg|rolleyes

 Sprich ich müsste für 30kg den B96er machen...


----------



## Revilo62 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Da wirst Du wohl nicht drumrumkommen, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du einen relativ frischen FS hast ( nicht vor 1.1 1999)
ansonsten könntest Du von der Besitzstandsregelung Gebrauch machen und würdest BE geschrieben bekommen, allerdings auch C1 und C1E. Dann hättest Du gar keine Probleme mehr, zumindest nicht mit Boot und Hänger.:g

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Da wirst Du wohl nicht drumrumkommen, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du einen relativ frischen FS hast ( nicht vor 1.1 1999)
> ansonsten könntest Du von der Besitzstandsregelung Gebrauch machen und würdest BE geschrieben bekommen, allerdings auch C1 und C1E. Dann hättest Du gar keine Probleme mehr, zumindest nicht mit Boot und Hänger.:g
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Knapp dran vorbei mit 2005....#t


----------



## Stoney0066 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> In Moment würde es so gehen.....aber beim Fahrzeugkauf der dann ansteht wäre folgende Konstellation:
> 
> Wagen zul. Gesamtgewicht: 2230kg
> Trailer: zul. Gesamtgewicht: 1300kg|rolleyes
> ...




Hm, bin mir da nicht so sicher...

Wenn Trailer + Boot weniger wiegt wie 1270 kg geht das doch, oder?

Oder ist das wirklich nur vom "zulässigen" Gesamtgewicht abhängig? Dann dürfte ich ja nicht mal den leeren Trailer ziehen, der etliche hundert Kilo weniger wiegt, wie die zulässige Gesamtmasse...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Hm, bin mir da nicht so sicher...
> 
> Wenn Trailer + Boot weniger wiegt wie 1270 kg geht das doch, oder?
> 
> Oder ist das wirklich nur vom "zulässigen" Gesamtgewicht abhängig? Dann dürfte ich ja nicht mal den leeren Trailer ziehen, der etliche hundert Kilo weniger wiegt, wie die zulässige Gesamtmasse...



Das ist die Frage, denn ich kenne es so, bei Reportagen oder so, wo die Polizei die Gespanne gewogen hat, wurde dann immer eifrig umgepackt, von vorne nach hinten und umgekehrt um eben Grenzen einzuhalten...

 Mein Trailer ist mit Boot noch ein ganzes Stück weg von seiner zulässigen Gesamtmasse, was aber nach der Regelung die franz16  meint ab 2013 gilt völlig egal ist.


----------



## Stoney0066 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Eben, genau so kenne ich es auch. Das mit der Gesamtmasse ist soweit ich weiß das Maximum, das dran darf, wenns aber weniger wiegt spielt die Gesamtmasse keine Rolle... Wäre ja auch total bescheuert wenns anders wäre... Aber keine Garantie!


----------



## SaiLee (3. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Hm, bin mir da nicht so sicher...
> 
> Wenn Trailer + Boot weniger wiegt wie 1270 kg geht das doch, oder?
> 
> Oder ist das wirklich nur vom "zulässigen" Gesamtgewicht abhängig? Dann dürfte ich ja nicht mal den leeren Trailer ziehen, der etliche hundert Kilo weniger wiegt, wie die zulässige Gesamtmasse...



Ich glaube hier (für die richtige Führerscheinklasse) zählt nur die zulässige Gesamtmasse. Das tatsächliche Gewicht ist für den Führerschein nicht relevant.

https://www.tuev-nord.de/de/privatk...in/fuehrerscheinklassen/klassen-b-b96-und-be/


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Da werde ich wohl wegen 30kg anscheinend nicht drum rum kommen, mal paar Std. in die Fahrschule zu stampfen...#t


----------



## Stoney0066 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



SaiLee schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier (für die richtige Führerscheinklasse) zählt nur die zulässige Gesamtmasse. Das tatsächliche Gewicht ist für den Führerschein nicht relevant.
> 
> https://www.tuev-nord.de/de/privatk...in/fuehrerscheinklassen/klassen-b-b96-und-be/





50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Da werde ich wohl wegen 30kg anscheinend nicht drum rum kommen, mal paar Std. in die Fahrschule zu stampfen...#t



Wenn dem wirklich so wäre, wäre da ja total besch*****!!! |uhoh:
Ich würde erst mal beim TÜV oder bei der Fahrschule anfragen wie das wirklich geregelt ist, bevor du Geld für nen Schein ausgibst...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Wenn dem wirklich so wäre, wäre da ja total besch*****!!! |uhoh:
> Ich würde erst mal beim TÜV oder bei der Fahrschule anfragen wie das wirklich geregelt ist, bevor du Geld für nen Schein ausgibst...



Spätestens wenn der neue Wagen kommt muss ich da wohl nochmal ran...#t
 Was aber schon fest steht, wenn dann direkt BE, sonst kommts bei der nächsten Vergrößerung womöglich wieder zu einem Problem.


----------



## schorle (5. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Hi Lui,
wenns nur um 30 kg geht und du beim Trailer noch "viel" Luft nach oben hast, könntest du auch den Trailer ablasten lassen damit du unter die 3,5 t kommst.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



schorle schrieb:


> Hi Lui,
> wenns nur um 30 kg geht und du beim Trailer noch "viel" Luft nach oben hast, könntest du auch den Trailer ablasten lassen damit du unter die 3,5 t kommst.



Naja also 250kg habe ich bestimmt Luft wenn ich will, sprich immer ungetankt, nicht viel Zugehör im Boot usw., was man ja aber auch gerne einfach drin lassen würde und nicht ständig auspacken möchte.
Punkt ist aber eben, wenn das neue Auto kommt, wo dann nicht mehr soviel Platz im Kofferraum ist soll, etwas Angelkram halt ins Boot, und dann kommt es da wieder zu Konflikten....
Ich habe mich damit abgefunden das ich den Schein einfach noch mache bis das neue Auto kommt, mal vom Fahrlehrer noch paar Tipps abholen kann auch nicht schaden, kost zwar Geld, aber letztendlich ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein im vergleich zu dem was man fahren und ziehen will:g


----------



## macman (5. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Hm, bin mir da nicht so sicher...
> 
> Wenn Trailer + Boot weniger wiegt wie 1270 kg geht das doch, oder?
> 
> Oder ist das wirklich nur vom "zulässigen" Gesamtgewicht abhängig? Dann dürfte ich ja nicht mal den leeren Trailer ziehen, der etliche hundert Kilo weniger wiegt, wie die zulässige Gesamtmasse...



Hallo 
Ja beim B gilt das „zulässige Gesamtgewicht“. Leider  meine Freundin darf noch nicht mal meinen 2T Hänger leer ziehen. Ich darf dank alten 3er Fs den an mein Auto obwohl ich nur 1,5T ziehen darf an dem Octavia, weil bei mir das Tatsächliche Gewicht gilt. Sie zieht immer den Alten Planen Hänger obwohl  der Bes….. zu fahren ist wegen 1 Achse und Plane der 2T ist 2 Achsig und ohne Plane.
Alles Dank EU…. Kotz.:c


----------



## shafty262 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



macman schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ja beim B gilt das „zulässige Gesamtgewicht“. Leider  meine Freundin darf noch nicht mal meinen 2T Hänger leer ziehen. Ich darf dank alten 3er Fs den an mein Auto obwohl ich nur 1,5T ziehen darf an dem Octavia, weil bei mir das Tatsächliche Gewicht gilt. Sie zieht immer den Alten Planen Hänger obwohl  der Bes….. zu fahren ist wegen 1 Achse und Plane der 2T ist 2 Achsig und ohne Plane.
> Alles Dank EU…. Kotz.:c


Wenn du nur 1,5 Tonnen vom Auto her ziehen darfst. Dann fährst du auch mit der alten FS Klasse 3 nicht legal wenn du mehr ziehst. Das hat doch was mit der Zulassubg und nicht mit dem Führerschein zu tun oder?


----------



## Mike-B. (5. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Er zieht ja nicht Zuviel! Man darf mit Klasse 3 einen 2 Tonnen Anhänger mit einem Auto ziehen welches nur 1,5 Tonnen ziehen darf solange man den Anhänger nur bis 1,5 Tonnen belädt! Mit B darf man diesen Anhänger halt nicht ziehen da es da um die zulässige Gesamtlast und nicht um die realen Gewichte der Einzelfahrzeuge geht!


----------



## Bronco84 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

*                 seit 2013 verinfachte Regelung für Klasse B*


*Vereinfachte Bestimmungen für Gespanne*

         Beim Pkw-Führerschein der Klasse B (Mindestalter 18 Jahre oder 17  Jahre bei Begleitetem Fahren) vereinfacht die neue Regelung die  Bestimmungen für Gespanne. Jetzt dürfen bei Anhängern mit mehr als 750  Kilogramm zulässiger Gesamtmasse (zGM) grundsätzlich Zugkombinationen  bis 3,5 Tonnen zGM gefahren werden – das heißt, die zGM des Zugwagens  und des Trailers werden einfach addiert. Die Stütz- und Aufliegelasten  bleiben unberücksichtigt.

 Bislang durfte die zGM des Anhängers nicht gleich oder größer sein als das Leergewicht des ziehenden Fahrzeugs. Das ist nun nicht mehr so.

Für den Anhängerbetrieb sämtlicher Gespanne ist natürlich nach wie vor  die im Kfz-Brief vermerkte technisch zulässige Anhängelast des Autos  verbindlich.

zGM= zulässige Gesamtmasse

Quelle: tuv.com


----------



## Mike-B. (6. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Und was steht da jetzt anderes als ich es geschrieben habe?


----------



## Bronco84 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



Mike-B. schrieb:


> Und was steht da jetzt anderes als ich es geschrieben habe?



Nichts? Hat ja auch keiner behauptet. 

 Und da das Selbe nunmal nicht das Gleiche ist schadet es wohl nicht das mal im " Beamtendeutsch" zu zitieren. Hat ja nicht weh getan jetzt oder ? |supergri
Mfg Bronco


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Hier jetzt nochmal ne Frage, 
 zGM-Auto+ zGM-Trailer sind kleiner als 3,5t,also darf ich es mit B fahren.

 Anhängelast sind 1100kg, zGM-Trailer 1350kg (Boot und Trailer wiegen rund 1100kg)

 Also darf der Trailer gezogen werden?

 Oder ist eine Regel die ich nicht bedacht habe, dass zGM-Trailer nicht größer sein darf als die maximale Anhängelast?#c#t


----------



## shafty262 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Hier jetzt nochmal ne Frage,
> zGM-Auto+ zGM-Trailer sind kleiner als 3,5t,also darf ich es mit B fahren.
> 
> Anhängelast sind 1100kg, zGM-Trailer 1350kg (Boot und Trailer wiegen rund 1100kg)
> ...


Die Maximale Anhängelast darf so oder so nicht überschritten werden. Egal ob mit BE oder ohne. Aber es wird sehr selten drauf geachtet.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Die Maximale Anhängelast darf so oder so nicht überschritten werden. Egal ob mit BE oder ohne. Aber es wird sehr selten drauf geachtet.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Ich weiß, mir ging es darum ob ich eine regel vergessen habe in der festgehalten ist das auf dem papier die zGM-Trailer nicht mehr haben darf als die maximale Anhängelast?

 Ich nutze die Anhängelast komplett aus mit 1100kg, der Trailer könnte aber eben maximal 1350kg wiegen, nach seinen Papieren und seiner Dimensionierung und das ist die Frage ob das zu einem Konflikt führt, weil der Trailer könnte wenn er wollte


----------



## shafty262 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Nein dann darfst du das ziehen. Das tatsächliche Gewicht ist entscheident.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bellyboatangler (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Zum Glueck habe ich Klasse 3 1990 UND brauche mich damit nicht rumschlagen, Allerdings muss ich irgendwann meinen Rosa lappen gegen eine Plastikkarte umtauschen#q


----------



## Jerkwolf (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Moin,
also wenn ich das hier richtig lese hat dein Auto 1100kg Anhängelast und du willst nen Trailer mit 1350kg zGM ziehen?!
Ich kann dir nich sagen ob die Polente danach abrechnet wie schwer das Gespann nun endgültig is (was ich mir kaum vorstellen kann), von den Zahlen her ich das ne Überschreitung der Anhängelast um mehr als 20% und das macht 95€ und ein Punkt.
Hat also nix mit deinem Führerschein zu tun sondern mit der Anhängelast deines Auto's.
Du könntest zum Beispiel den Anhänger auf 1100kg ablasten lassen beim Tüv. Dann is alles Schick.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



Jerkwolf schrieb:


> Moin,
> also wenn ich das hier richtig lese hat dein Auto 1100kg Anhängelast und du willst nen Trailer mit 1350kg zGM ziehen?!
> Ich kann dir nich sagen ob die Polente danach abrechnet wie schwer das Gespann nun endgültig is (was ich mir kaum vorstellen kann), von den Zahlen her ich das ne Überschreitung der Anhängelast um mehr als 20% und das macht 95€ und ein Punkt.
> Hat also nix mit deinem Führerschein zu tun sondern mit der Anhängelast deines Auto's.
> Du könntest zum Beispiel den Anhänger auf 1100kg ablasten lassen beim Tüv. Dann is alles Schick.



Das ist genau der Punkt um den es ging und es ist wirklich so, reales Gewicht zählt.  
Allerdings darf ich mit dem Auto und Trailer nicht 100 fahren, da dort die Voraussetzungen beim Auto nicht vorhanden sind.

Jetzt weiß ich namlich auch wo ich dies her hatte, dass die zGM des Trailers irgendwo benötigt wird im meinem Fall-war bei der 100er Genehmigung, Trailer hat sie, aber mit dem Auto in Moment nicht nutzbar.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*

Werde wenn ich Boot und Trailer abhole direkt auf ne Waage fahren damit ichwas schriftlich habe, das die Anhangelast nicht uüberschritten wird.


----------



## benzy (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Trailer ohne BE Führerscheinklasse*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> Zum Glueck habe ich Klasse 3 1990 UND brauche mich damit nicht rumschlagen, Allerdings muss ich irgendwann meinen Rosa lappen gegen eine Plastikkarte umtauschen#q



Auch beim Tausch gegen die Plastikkarte hast du BE!

https://www.bussgeldkatalog.org/fuehrerscheinklassen/fuehrerschein-klasse-3/


----------

